

 Kasa: a super-easy, interactive IDE for smart home app development - graffitici
http://www.kasa.co

======
graffitici
Hi guys,

I've been working on this for a few months. It would be great to get some
feedback as to whether people would be interested in helping out with testing
or development..

Essentially, I want to create a very seamless, interactive IDE, making it
effortless to develop intelligent smart home apps.

Thanks!

